# Torpedo bottle



## rajun1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Added a torpedo bottle to my collection today. The only markings on it "K B" 

are at the bottom. Can anyone share some background on this bottle?


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Feb 11, 2018)

-

Hi, Your bottle was manufactured by Kilner Brothers (KB) in the UK.
If you google Kilner Brothers you should come up with many references and images.


​


----------



## rajun1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you !!


----------



## stc1993 (Feb 18, 2018)

There was a K-B soda bottling Co. too.  It doesn't say what type of soda.  The only thing on it is K-B at the top.

Property of K-B bottling OC. Phenix City Ala. on the bottom around the sides.  I don't know if OC was a mistake & it should be CO.


----------

